# SE Exam - Must have books



## MIPE (Dec 19, 2016)

All,

 I am taking both the Vertical and the Lateral Exams this April. Beside the codes listed in the NCEES exam specs, what are the preparation books that I must have to prepare for the exam.


----------



## MIPE (Dec 19, 2016)

I forgot to mention that I am taking the Buildings exam.


----------



## Phatso86 (Dec 20, 2016)

I would think that IBC 5 volume package on sample problems would be nice.

I plan on getting it


----------



## StandardPractice (Dec 20, 2016)

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/topic/26772-recommended-references-building-tract/

I'd direct you to this thread above and I'd add ASCE 7-10 Wind Guide to that list


----------



## MIPE (Dec 21, 2016)

*Should I buy the 2015 version of the IBC SEAOC Structural/Seismic Design Manual Volume 1 or I have to buy 2012 version ?. T*he 2015 one is still based on the ASCE 7-10. I have been told that the 2012 one is now discontinued and you cannot buy a hard copy form ICC any more. Any advise??


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Dec 21, 2016)

I haven't reviewed the changes the 2015 IBC made to the seismic provisions but my understanding is there should be very few functional changes to SEAOC vol. 1. Volume 2-4 may be significantly changed though so it might be worth trying to find a source for vol 2-4 from other sources.


----------



## Lomarandil (Dec 21, 2016)

SEAOC 2012 is still relatively available through Amazon. Just ordered Vol 1 myself the other day.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1609834941


----------



## MIPE (Dec 21, 2016)

I will order the 2015 one. I compared the table of contents from both versions and they are almost identical except example # 47. At least you buy something that is not obsolete that you can sell after the exam.


----------



## Phatso86 (Dec 21, 2016)

MIPE said:


> I will order the 2015 one. I compared the table of contents from both versions and they are almost identical except example # 47. At least you buy something that is not obsolete that you can sell after the exam.


they have vol 1-3 for 2015 but only have 2012 for vol 4 &amp; 5....

do you think its a good idea mixing code years?


----------



## dvtn (Dec 21, 2016)

Has anyone ever used this book? It has mixed reviews and I can't seem to find the 9th edition anywhere. I can only find 8th edition, which is based on old codes. Not sure if I should waste money on an older edition or not.


_*Structural Engineering PE License Review Problems and Solutions 9th edition *_
Author(s): David Fanella Alan Williams
ISBN: 4427738370 ISBN-13: 9784427738371


----------



## smahurin (Dec 22, 2016)

The only documents I had/used were codes, the SERM and CERM from PPI, and the PPI and NCEES 16hr practice exams.  I think the CERM was useful for a few problems.  I think the SERM is completely useless, if I did this over again I would not purchase that document.  Both practice exams are incredibly beneficial.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Dec 22, 2016)

You felt the CERM was useful for a few problems but the SERM was useless?? That seems backwards...


----------



## Lukus (Dec 22, 2016)

Hmm..   The CERM has a decent section on structural analysis.  I thought the SERM was helpful.  I also purchased PPI's Steel Textbook for the SE and Civil PE and I found it helpful for me, a bridge guy, on a few morning building problems.


----------



## geoffsandberg (Dec 27, 2016)

SERM was huge for me, it's great to not only go through as a study material but use during the exam. Besides the required material, I used the SEAOC seismic manual volume 1, both practice exams, and the SERM. I also brought a book I found from college but never used it during the exam or to study. That proved to be all I needed to pass them both.


----------

